# Stempel nur auf maske..



## Uwe1475 (8. Oktober 2004)

hallo,
 bin neu hier weis nicht ob es ein ähnliches thema gibt hab nix gefunden.
 also,ich hab volgendes problem...ich möchte nur auf bestimmte farben eines bildes eine art stempel machen.
 z.b. ein bild von einem zebra und nun möchte ich NUR die schwarzen streifen mit einem belibigen bild überziehen.so als seien die streifen transparent und das zebra wird über das andere bild gelegt und dieses scheint nur an den streifen durch.
 hoffe ich habe mich nicht zu falsch aufgedrückt;-)

 kann mir jemand ein gutes photoshop7 buch empfehlen um solche probleme selbst zu lösenoder gute filter sammlung für solche "retusche" arbeiten

 danke schon mal an alle...


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Oktober 2004)

Da gibt es so einige Möglichkeiten. Hier nur eine:


 Den zu ersetzenden Bereich (die schwarzen Streifen) auswählen
 Nun aktivierst du die Ebene (klicken) mit dem neuen Bild
 Jetzt nur noch auf den Button "Ebenenmaske erstellen" in der Ebenenpalette klicken

Das Thema Buch hatten wir schon häufig. Benutze einfach mal die Suche oder
gucke in den tutorials.de Shop.


----------



## Uwe1475 (9. Oktober 2004)

ahja..hört sich recht einfach dennoch effektiv an
 nur wie wähle ich diesen bereich,in unserem beispiel die schwarzen,den aus?
 hab schon eigiges versucht aber nie das hinbekommen was ich wollte:-(
 aber ich werd mich mal tiefer mit der tematik beschäftigen..oder auf antwort warten
 danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2004)

Im Prinzip kannst du die gleichen Techniken, wie beim Freistellen verwenden, z.B.:
Lasso, Masken, Farbbereiche auswählen, Zeichenstift und den Pfad in Auswahl umwandeln oder
auch der Zauberstab.
Wie du siehst, hast du sehr viele Möglichkeiten, mit denen du dich vertraut machen kannst.


----------

